# Kansas Prom 2015



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm a freshman in college, but the lady friend is still in High School. She asked me to prom so of course I went. The problem was..... She drove.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

So.... What's wrong: The "limo" or the driver? Looks like you had a good time! Enjoy while you are young.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice date and dress. Tie is quite dapper also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Somebody must have washed the tractor, both of your outfits are spotless. Nice pics.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

The 4020 was great. It is her dad's wheatland model with a synchro range transmission. I gave her a 5 minute crash course on how to drive it and away we went! We had a good time, she is a very special person and a great friend.

Her brother and father washed and waxed it also. I will get a picture.

Trey


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Awesome treymo.. glad you had a good time


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep, nice date. Nice pics.

When your ready to add an internship to your resume, give me a call. I'll hook ya up.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

treymo said:


> I'm a freshman in college, but the lady friend is still in High School. She asked me to prom so of course I went. The problem was..... She drove.


No problem IMO.  If the lady drives a tractor, she's a keeper.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice date and nice ride......can't beat that. The dress almost matches the tractor.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Yep, nice date. Nice pics.
> 
> When your ready to add an internship to your resume, give me a call. I'll hook ya up.


Nice.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Great pictures! Best thing I've seen lately!

I'm being very nosey here and unless the beautiful young lady is a Hay Talk member that I can PM her, maybe you'll share more details. 

How was it decided for tractor transportation?

So, were you'all the only couple travelling via tractor?

She was a new driver to this tractor?

Please, please, please verify (you've already said she was special so I'm fairly certain that it was her and not the tractor) that this wasn't just a 'beautiful girl but I really like her dad's tractor' thing. 

Shelia


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> Great pictures! Best thing I've seen lately!
> 
> I'm being very nosey here and unless the beautiful young lady is a Hay Talk member that I can PM her, maybe you'll share more details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Her prom made a memory neither of you will ever forget. Better go ahead and marry her down the road. Neither of you will ever find someone else who could compete with this.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Atta boy

She's a keeper for sure


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Shelia, she wanted to take the 4850 originally, than my 4020, but decided on her dads since he recently purchased it from one of his new landlords. Yeah, only tractor there other than a tractor trailer behind us.

She is beautiful and I like her dad's tractors!

I added a picture of us last year when we took the truck and bull rack, and than another picture from this year.

Trey


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

She is a keeper. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like you two are thoroughly enjoying life. The memorable fun times will be with you forever. Good to see young people having wholesome fun. Gives me hope for the future!

Shelia


----------

